# BJJ Red Belt?



## Kwiter (Apr 14, 2006)

Kwe oni, Hello again, was perusing a magazine today and there was a Gent named Franciso Masur(I think that was the name) in it and he was a (th Degree RED belt, never heard of a Red Belt before and ASSUME it's higher than Black?

Nia:wen Thank you for the info. NewBie all the way! Only took my First EVER MA lesson in Jui Jitsu yesterday here in Brooklyn NY. The Falling down is gonna take some getting used to , Senior Student was TRYING to show me how to sit, fall over and slap mat with one arm/hand and protect trunk of body with a ridge hand then do a side kick while laying there. 

My instincts kept telling me roll away and get up dummy ;-)


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 15, 2006)

Red Belt is for 9th and 10th degree Black belts.

This is probably who you saw: http://bjj.org/a/people/mansor-francisco.html


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 15, 2006)

Nia:wen kowa Many Thanks Andrew

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


----------



## JitsuAddict (Apr 20, 2006)

my sensei wears a red belt, i dont know what most styles call red belts, but we call that rank Kaiden. (10th degree)


----------



## green meanie (Apr 20, 2006)

JitsuAddict said:
			
		

> my sensei wears a red belt, i dont know what most styles call red belts, but we call that rank Kaiden. (10th degree)


 
If you don't mind my asking, who's your sensei? Where do you study?


----------



## Sam (Apr 20, 2006)

I was taught 10th dan was judan.

this is how I learned it.
kukyu
hachikyu
sichikyu
gokyu
yokyu
sankyu
nikyu
ikkyu

shodan
nidan
sandan
yodan
godan
rykudan
sichidan
hachidan
kudan
judan

may have gotten those switched, but I think thats it.


----------



## rutherford (Apr 20, 2006)

Sam, the _menkyo kaiden_ certificates predate Dan ranking and traditionally indicate a complete transmission of a system.  I assume that's where they get the word from.


----------



## JitsuAddict (Apr 23, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> If you don't mind my asking, who's your sensei? Where do you study?


 
My sensei's name is Paul Fox. i study in peterborough, ontario.



the way our ranking system goes is:
white belt>>                                                  Shohai                  6th Kyu     
yellow belt >^                                                                            5th Kyu
orange belt>>                                                  Kohai                  4th Kyu
green belt>^                                                                            3rd Kyu
blue belt>>                                                     Sempai                2nd Kyu
brown belt>^                                                                           1st Kyu
black belt>                                                     kirikami                 1st-3rd dan
black and white section belt>                           Mokuroku             3rd - 5th dan        
red and white stripe belt>                                Menkyo                5th - 7th dan
red and white section belt>                             Menkyo Kaiden        7th- 9th dan
red belt>                                                       Kaiden                 9th - 10th dan
red and white section belt


----------



## rutherford (Apr 24, 2006)

JitsuAddict, how do you like the training under Paul Fox?  Have you trained in a different art previously?

I think you'll find that your ranking structure is unique, and some people may find it odd.  The website, and especially the Student Guide, raises a lot of further questions.


----------



## JitsuAddict (Apr 25, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> JitsuAddict, how do you like the training under Paul Fox? Have you trained in a different art previously?
> 
> I think you'll find that your ranking structure is unique, and some people may find it odd. The website, and especially the Student Guide, raises a lot of further questions.


 
I really enjoy training under Paul. His technical ability is phenomenal! Last time I trained with him I couldnt even feel my balance, I attacked and I was constantly off balance until the technique was finished. It blows my mind how he does some of the things he does.

The ranking structure is a little different but you get used to it.

If u have any questions about the style I would be happy to answer them to the best of my ability.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 25, 2006)

It looks as if that particular rank structure combines the typical Judo-style kyu dan ranks, with the traditional menkyo grades


----------



## matt.m (May 29, 2006)

You know, I have studied Judo and Hapkido.  I have seen JuJitsu, it is a wonderful art.  From what I understand it has the same structure rank wise as Judo.  That is the same stuff that Sam put.


----------



## K Williams (Jun 10, 2006)

Which system of jujitsu do you train in?


----------

